
Why Ecuador should lift cryptocurrency ban - phasnox
https://medium.com/@phasnox/why-ecuador-should-lift-cryptocurrency-ban-5ff240fcbd4c
======
estefiyepez
This ban makes no sense, to the general public back in my country. No wonder
no one wanted to use their state-run centralized currency.

I hope the new government come to its senses.

~~~
phasnox
Consider signing my petition btw: [https://www.change.org/p/asamblea-nacional-
por-favor-se-leva...](https://www.change.org/p/asamblea-nacional-por-favor-se-
levante-la-prohibici%C3%B3n-de-criptomonedas-en-el-ecuador)

